# Thoughts on How to Train Your Dragon 3



## Faunic (Jun 7, 2018)

If you haven’t already seen, the official trailer for the new HTTYD film is out - any opinions?

Toothless is definitely gonna have fun


----------



## Rant (Jun 7, 2018)

Oh god no, the porn! Not the porn!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 7, 2018)

In a word: excited.



Spoiler






Rant said:


> Oh god no, the porn! Not the porn!!!!


Nothing is sacred from horny nerds, nothing.


----------



## Faunic (Jun 7, 2018)

Rant said:


> Oh god no, the porn! Not the porn!!!!


I think the porn situation was bad before this film :V


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 8, 2018)

I need this film to be out, like right now :>


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 8, 2018)

Faunic said:


> I think the porn situation was bad before this film :V


I have had the misfortune to happen upon it once upon a time. I hope never to see it again :c


----------



## dustyfret (Jun 8, 2018)

Looks great. Loved the first two films - this one looks really good too.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 8, 2018)

Somehow I'd already guessed that Toothless's girlfriend would be termed a "light fury".

The shots of Toothless trying to impress the girl (taking cues from Hiccup) stood out as a little ridiculous, but that's probably just by seeing them out of context.

There's also a new villain hunting not necessarily dragons in general, but Night Furies specifically, while the protagonists are trying to protect more dragons.  Reprising HTTYD2 just a little are we?  Well, quality is all in the details, and this one promises to be a conclusion to the HTTYD saga.


----------



## Starbeak (Jun 9, 2018)

If they 



Spoiler: Plot-point from HTTYD2



Revive Hiccup's father then I will feel betrayed yet happy at the same time, because as sad as that was, it was vital for the film, in my opinion


 . The second one was so good it became one of my favorites from Dreamworks Animation. I liked the first one and if I were to rate them: HTTYD one would be an 8, and the second would be a solid 10.

I have seen some of the spin-off series of the films but not enough to give them all a rating lol

The third one seems to have a bunch of shipping in the trailer, let's just see how it plays out


----------



## Ginza (Jun 9, 2018)

I’m indifferent. HTTYD never interested me all that much. My sibling on the other hand, is a HUGE scalie and is raving over this, so I’ll share her thoughts on the matter


“I think that it’s ruining the franchise. Part of what made Toothless so cute and unique, was that he was the last of his kind. Obviously he’s going to reproduce with her, and there will be more night furies- taking away that fun aspect. I’m still excited though!”


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 9, 2018)

I love Hiccups armor design. He wen't from a scrawny person you felt bad for to a full on hero with a badass look.


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2018)

I hope it includes spanking. It is not possible to really train a dragon, otherwise.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 9, 2018)

I’ll definitely give it a watch, though I haven’t really been into any of them.

But once I watch a movie with sequels, I got to watch them all.  No questions asked.  I just gotta.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> I hope it includes spanking. It is not possible to really train a dragon, otherwise.


I second this notion!


----------

